# A Public Welcome



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A public welcome to our newest mod. As many of you know K2 recently resigned her post. Thanks K2 for all your hard work. The admin with a vote from the mods asked a member to step up and join in as a mod and they accepted. So, a big applause and welcome to Ton_Def. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets give it up for k2 and *Ton_Def*!!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks K2 for all you did! Congratulations Ton-Def on your accepted position!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im so excited that I can barely stand it!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Can this forum handle that much beard? :lol: Congrats!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats Ton_Def and all the best to ya as a Mod you'll do a great job with all your knowledge. Again thanks to the other Mods for allowing me the opportunity learned a whole lot...

Sincerely,
Kim


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Woo hoooooooo


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> A public welcome to our newest mod. As many of you know K2 recently resigned her post. Thanks K2 for all your hard work. The admin with a vote from the mods asked a member to step up and join in as a mod and they accepted. So, a big applause and welcome to Ton_Def. 8)


Thank you!


wyogoob said:


> Lets give it up for k2 and *Ton_Def*!!!!


Thank you!



Bears Butt said:


> Thanks K2 for all you did! Congratulations Ton-Def on your accepted position!


Thank you!



k2muskie said:


> Congrats Ton_Def and all the best to ya as a Mod you'll do a great job with all your knowledge. Again thanks to the other Mods for allowing me the opportunity learned a whole lot...
> 
> Sincerely,
> Kim


And *Thank YOU*. You have given so much, time, effort, knowledge.. that cannot be replicated!



jahan said:


> Can this forum handle that much beard? :lol: Congrats!


We'll see! May be we could have a contest. I could shave it off, and donate it!  There is always someone who could use a little more beard... :lol:


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats on being the mod!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You should feel honored with such a welcome... I dont think I got a welcome..... Al?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrat Bax. You're welcome!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> Congrat Bax. You're welcome!


This is why I like the Z family. Such nice guys 8)


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Bax* said:


> You should feel honored with such a welcome... I dont think I got a welcome..... Al?


 :_O=:

Welcome *Bax**! :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax: Welcome to the mod squad. Do I need to put it in the public forum. If I do I'm afraid someone will hunt us both down and shoot my dog (if I had one). :O•-: :roll:


----------

